# US Citizens Service Virtual Town Hall Meeting "you" with the Department of the Interior and LGU's on March 11, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Here's your chance as an Immigrant to voice your concerns:*

*U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines 

U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines 

February 18, 2022

Message for U.S. Citizens: ACS Virtual Town Hall Meeting with the Department of the Interior and Local Government on March 11, 2022 *

Please join us for a virtual town hall meeting with representatives from the Philippine Department of the Interior and Local Government (DILG) on Friday, March 11, 2022, from 9:30 a.m. to 11:00 a.m., Manila time. 

The town hall will feature a briefing and question-and-answer session with representatives of the Barangay Affairs and Peace and Order offices of DILG about public safety programs and the legal rights of foreign nationals under Philippine law. After the briefing, participants may ask questions via live chat.

This virtual event is open to all U.S. citizens in the Philippines. If you wish to participate, please RSVP using this Form. We will email the event log-in details to confirmed attendees no later than March 10. 

Please note that we are unable to answer questions related to U.S. visas or notary services during this town hall. For more information on services available to U.S. citizens in the Philippines, please visit our website.

We look forward to seeing you on March 11! 

*_ *



*For further information and assistance:* 


U.S. Embassy Manila: +63 (2) 5301-2000; [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Specific Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts
Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------

